# Phrag. Suzanne Decker



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all,

Seems to be the kovachii season.. :drool:
It's my first post and my first attempt at posting pics, so be patient with me please..ya I know, should've taken notes ..


----------



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Shiva (Dec 22, 2011)

A good one! Is it the first flowering?


----------



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, it's the first time it flowers for me..I'm so excited..lol

I bought it in fall 2010 from piping rock orchids as a seedling...It was one of my
first phragmipedium..back then I thought 8-10" LS meant that each leaves was that size..imagine my suprise, when I got that little thing..lol so I thought, oh well 2years from flowering is ok..then in spring 2011 I saw a huge Suzanne and then I thought, "my god mine will never be flowering size!!" lol anyway after reading that phrag disliked the summer heat, I decided to leave it inside under my T5 and during that period, it losts all its baby leaves (4 of them) and the one that stayed grew longer and wider..Imagine my surprise when I saw a flower stem sticking out in mid septembre..yep been affraid of bud blast for the past 3months!! lol
sorry, for the pics..still trying to figure out photobucket and resizing and all..


----------



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)

ok, that was the last one


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 22, 2011)

Congratulations! I haven't been overly impressed with kovachii hybrids, but yours is very beautiful -great form! 
Thank for the comparison photo a well! 
Welcome to the forum -keep the photos coming!


----------



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks 

I'm still a newbie in growing slipper orchids..so for me I find all kovachii and hangianum hybrids quite extraordinary..eventually my taste will surely change..lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Silvan! You have a very good Suzanne Decker! I'd certainly be happy with it!


----------



## Silvan (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Dot,

I've been lurking for awhile, but waiting to have something to show before posting.. I mean beside a besseae flavum 

I bought the Suzanne because it was suppose to be the more stable kovachii hybrid as for form and colour ..because my first choice was the Allison Strohm.
Anyway, I'm glad I chose this one..


----------



## tenman (Dec 22, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## John M (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to SlipperTalk from Ontario! That's a beautiful Suzanne Decker and I also really like your besseae flavum. The Dendrobium chrysotoxum has very good colour and form too! You've got a nice collection started. It'll be nice to see your photos as time goes on.


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice one!


----------



## Silvan (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought way too much seedling size plants.Lots of green and promises.. *sigh*
Thanks, John..It took 3 years for my dendrobium to flower and I didn't think it would flower this year, since a lot of nods blasted during this past hot and dry summer.. even with 2 stems it's quite fragrant..I was expecting the smell of honey, but it smells more like dandelions to me..


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids! you did well with this one. Welcome from NYC!


----------



## Dido (Dec 23, 2011)

A great one like it and the colour


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from Luxembourg Silvan!!!!

I do like this comparison shot with the yellow besseae, shows the size of the kovach. cross well!!!! Jean

(I have one of those 'yellows' in bud too  )


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, you have a nice one! Welcome as well!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 23, 2011)

Very impressive. I like that one.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely! :drool:

One of my favorite kovachii hybrids!


----------



## raymond (Dec 23, 2011)

Sylvan welcome and very good flowering of a PK, I bought myself for some years and they did not honor bloom


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from les Cantons de l'Est, Silvain!

Très beau! Impressive. Fantastique.... I need one.... This grex is one of the few kovachii hybrids I really like (actually I have only one Andean Tears). I will try to find a Suzanne Decker at the next orchid show in Montreal. I hope Piping Rock will be there!


----------



## Silvan (Dec 24, 2011)

Cool, my first "Yay besseae" from Eric. Now, I feel like I'm part of the gang.
Thanks Jean, I love my besseae flavum. It's a vigorous little thing, now working on it's fourth bud and the secong growth is in lower spike.. Phrags are cool.


----------



## Silvan (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Raymond 
Mine start growing bigger after I've put it under my t5 fixture (4tubes) last summer..one of the few phrags that don't really care about the the temperature above 80F (25celcius)..afterwards when the spike seems to have stalded I moved it under normal fluos.. 
Essaie de lui donner plus de Lumière durant sa croissance.


----------



## Silvan (Dec 24, 2011)

Merci Erythrone,

I've seen your gorgeous Andean Tears.. any update on the 3spikes??? Like the other growers, mine just like to stall and make some new growths..grr lol
At the last spring show, Glen had them on his selling booth and some were huuuge with luscious and dark leaves..what I'm trying to say is that it might not be necessary to pre-order as during the show with multiple plants, you can choose wich one you'd want. 

Now I have to stop staring at my pics..just noticed that there was a petal wider than the other..


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2011)

What is the next show in Montreal with international inspectors? I could also drive to Toronto.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Dec 24, 2011)

What a beauty that is.... I'm jealous


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 24, 2011)

Silvan said:


> Merci Erythrone,
> 
> I've seen your gorgeous Andean Tears.. any update on the 3spikes??? Like the other growers, mine just like to stall and make some new growths..grr lol
> At the last spring show, Glen had them on his selling booth and some were huuuge with luscious and dark leaves..what I'm trying to say is that it might not be necessary to pre-order as during the show with multiple plants, you can choose wich one you'd want.
> ...



Thanks Silvain. I didn't saw the wider petal on your plant... Anyway I don't think that any living creatures can be perfectly symetrical! 

Yes the Andean Tears still grows very well. But I don't think there will be 3 flowers at the same time. I think the first bud will open soon.

Thanks for the infos about Glen's plants! I will just ask him if he plan to bring some Suzanne Decker in Mtl!!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 24, 2011)

OK... I took a look again at your pic and you are right... there is a petal wider thant the other.... You should not keep this plant.... (but I will be glad to take care of it... please give it to me! Thanks!)


----------



## Silvan (Dec 24, 2011)

well flowerfaerie, I'm jealous of your Mont Mado


----------



## Silvan (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't wait for your Andean Tears update.. well eventually, I can give you a division of my Suzanne Decker and you can give one of your Andean Tears..
Deal? :rollhappy:


----------



## Silvan (Dec 24, 2011)

Well Eric the next big show is going to be in Montreal the 24-25 of March..
If you want some hangianum crosses from in-charm you can contact crystal star orchids. As for other vendors, the list isn't out yet..I hope peruflora will be back this spring as I bought an Incan treasure in spike for 50bucks from them last fall,.. :drool:


----------



## Justin (Dec 24, 2011)

Silvan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Seems to be the kovachii season.. :drool:
> It's my first post and my first attempt at posting pics, so be patient with me please..ya I know, should've taken notes ..



really nice phrag. love it.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2011)

Silvan said:


> Well Eric the next big show is going to be in Montreal the 24-25 of March..
> If you want some hangianum crosses from in-charm you can contact crystal star orchids. As for other vendors, the list isn't out yet..I hope peruflora will be back this spring as I bought an Incan treasure in spike for 50bucks from them last fall,.. :drool:


Thanks, I have the Chrystal Star Paph catalog printed out and there are a couple listed there... now to find out if there will be a CITES inspector there.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 17, 2012)

Second flower


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 18, 2012)

That is beautiful Silvan! (And belated welcome to the forum  ).


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd miss that thread...? belated welcome to the forum too..
This is a very nice flower!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2012)

Silvan said:


> Well Eric the next big show is going to be in Montreal the 24-25 of March..
> If you want some hangianum crosses from in-charm you can contact crystal star orchids. As for other vendors, the list isn't out yet..I hope peruflora will be back this spring as I bought an Incan treasure in spike for 50bucks from them last fall,.. :drool:



That's a great price!
I email Chrystal Star twice and haven't heard back. Anybody here in contact with them or Tropical Grdens?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 18, 2012)

Eric... well.... I am not surprised to read Chrystal Star doesn't answer quickly.... Last year I sent an E mail several times before they sent me something like this: "we received your E-mail several times. We are very busy.... We will answer in 2 weeks"

Of course... 2 weeks later I didn't receive their answer before I sent my E mail again and again several times....


For Tropical Gardens, Calvin usually answers readily... But maybe he is out of country?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2012)

OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Last year I sent an E mail several times before they sent me something like this: "we received your E-mail several times. We are very busy.... We will answer in 2 weeks"
> 
> Of course... 2 weeks later I didn't receive their answer before I sent my E mail again and again several times....


 That's no way to treat a potential customer! I feel badly if I take more than a day for me to reply. Eric, have you tried calling them. Try this: Eric Lee at (905) 478-8398.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 19, 2012)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I'd miss that thread...? belated welcome to the forum too..
> This is a very nice flower!



I thought you were snobbing me


----------



## Silvan (Jan 19, 2012)

I had the same experience last year with Crystal star, but I eventually received an email, saying that they were in China for that period and that they would keep in touch..maybe a month later I received an email saying that it was too late to order plants from Incharm for the spring show, but luckily they were going to be attending the botanical garden show in may but they had to check the availability of some plants.. Then no words again 'till like MAY! with a 300 bucks bill (good thing that some plants weren't available..lol).. I mean, for some plants I was only interested in kowing the price first.... Aaanyway,
just keep in mind that plants from incharm comes bare roots...


----------



## Silvan (Jan 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> That's a great price!
> I email Chrystal Star twice and haven't heard back. Anybody here in contact with them or Tropical Grdens?



It was a great deal..but of course the budsssss blasted.. should have take the other big one that wasn't in spike... I oughta know better..lol


----------



## toddybear (Jan 19, 2012)

Wish mine would bloom...I assume you got it from Zephryrus? BTW, nice collection!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2012)

John M said:


> That's no way to treat a potential customer! I feel badly if I take more than a day for me to reply. Eric, have you tried calling them. Try this: Eric Lee at (905) 478-8398.


OK, thanks.


----------



## koshki (Jan 19, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Silvan (Jan 21, 2012)

toddybear said:


> Wish mine would bloom...I assume you got it from Zephryrus? BTW, nice collection!



Thanks..well at least you have a nice collection to look at while waiting for yur SD to decide to flower..cuddle it! ( always wet, lots of diluted fert and intense light while growing) 
Didn't know that zephyrus was selling other phrags than that over priced noid hybrid ... :arrr:
Got mine at piping rock orchids


----------



## tenman (Jan 21, 2012)

An exceptionally nice flower.


----------

